# cdrom device

## JnZn558

in tutorial sehe ich wie man cd mounted, da sehe mehrere variante, einmal is scd0, sr0 und cdrom unter /dev. was sind die unterschied von den drei.

----------

## Dorsai!

srX: sind alle Optischen Medien und die eigentlichen Block devices einfach von udev durchnummeriert

cdrom / dvd / cdr / etc.: sind den Funktionen zugeordnet und default Geräte

scdX: Kein schimmer. Sind scheinbar einfach symlinks auf die srX

Das sind aber alles nur symlinks und sollten identisch funktionieren.

----------

